# Trimming beard on cockapoo



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Have questions on cockapoo face (beard/moustache) trimming. I'm not a groomer but have trimmed Lexi twice so far using Wahl SS combs on #30 blade (clipper is Andis AGC super 2 speed). She looks pretty good, the combs give a nice smooth finish so I'm happy with the results so far. I've even gotten a few compliments on her haircut (unless they are all lying to me). In any case - I'm not sure what to do with her facial hair, I am trying to keep the round full face, but it's quite thick. I have attempted to use thinning scissors on her face, but I'm not too sure how to do it, so I just make a few snips here and there and remove some of the bulk. Was wondering if I should use a long comb on her face? If so, what comb # would you recommend that would still leave her face full, but maybe not so thick? Or any other suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## ohrats9 (Dec 19, 2007)

lexilu said:


> I'm not sure what to do with her facial hair, I am trying to keep the round full face, but it's quite thick. I have attempted to use thinning scissors on her face, but I'm not too sure how to do it, so I just make a few snips here and there and remove some of the bulk. Was wondering if I should use a long comb on her face? If so, what comb # would you recommend that would still leave her face full, but maybe not so thick? Or any other suggestions? Thank you.


For quick no hassle, if I were shaving with a #30 I would take her face down with a #1 (#2 the least, or at most #0) guard comb. It'll leave enough that you can tinker about with the thinning shears and at the same time keep it proportional. I find that going in reverse (against the grain) on the top of the head,on the cheeks and the neck helps blend it better (especially where you are blending into the ears and beard). You can go with the grain on the beard (using longer guard or the same, up to you), or you can scissor the beard. Your choice. I usually go with straight shears on the beard but that's just me.

If you are using thinning shears for the whole thing it's rather easy. For the top of the head, gather the hair from the middle of the eyes to ears (as if you are going to put a ponytail in the middle of the head). Comb it all up so it's the same length. Hold it like a little mohawk between your fingers and thinning shear the hair. Round it off to the head instead of following your straight fingers. You can do the sides the same way. Like a little gathered vertical mohawk in the middle of the cheek. Again, round it off and meet the hair you trimmed on the top so it falls rounded instead of choppy. It takes practice but after a while you'll be able to grab the hair right up and see where it needs to be trimmed more because it won't be "round" enough. The trick is to comb it up while gathering so you can see which hair needs more off. 

I don't know if that helps. Who cares if they're lying, home jobs are tough and most people don't have the guts to do it anyway. I give you major points.


----------

